

Ask HN: How do I make myself finish my project once and for all? - throwaway191

I'm sure I'm not the only one suffering with this, and I'm sure others have perhaps experimented with ways to rally up that final blast of energy to "just get it done"?<p>Anyone have any advice to contribute?  The weight of this silly project is hanging over me more and more with each passing day... can feel patience running out with everyone.  help :/
======
plasma
I've only released one (not too successful) project so far; with another in
progress.

I still have my day job and realised that I need to pick my battles right now
with which projects I work on.

I personally need to find the right balance between: 1) A good project idea to
work on 2) Something doable in a shorter amount of time (short being a month
or two?) versus longer projects that may be better, but I wouldn't expect to
finish in after hours work

That may not help you too much right now though!

When this happens to me, its usually because I am not sure how to proceed, or
I am distracted with what part to work on, or the part I am working on is
boring.

Try taking a walk around the block, clear your head, and have a think about
what you need to do to ship your product as version 1.0 (MVP / Minimum Viable
Product)?

Put together a short list of steps you need to follow to get this done, then
start at the first one.

Having a plan of action should give you some energy to work on your project.

------
mike47
I found the advice from Leo Babauta of zenhabits.net helped me quite a lot -
particularly his book "The Power of Less". Basically, he advocates reducing
other commitments and focussing all of your energy on a small number of
projects (e.g. 3) and only starting something new when they are _ALL_
finished. Easier said that done, of course, but I do finish things more
frequently now...

